

538: Generic Ballot Poll Predicts 50-Seat Loss for Democrats - pw0ncakes
http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2010/04/generic-ballot-points-toward-possible.html

======
krschultz
Ok, we get a lot of"This isn't HN", and I'm the first to say let it go if it
is interesting. But this is REALLY not HN.

And I say that having read this article earlier today because 538.com is on my
"read every day" list and I follow 538 on twitter. It is a pretty interesting
article, that's not my issue. But it has NOTHING to do with hacking, startups,
or even technology at all. Pure politics.

